# Does Anyone Use a Dry Shampoo Sometimes to Clean Their Hair?



## SeaBreeze (May 16, 2016)

I'd like to find a dry shampoo for women that works and is natural, not full of chemicals and leaves no residue, any such animal?  I would take it on camping trips when it's not convenient or too cold to wash my hair in the outdoors.


----------



## Guitarist (May 16, 2016)

I bet if you Google dry shampoos or check websites like LL Bean and Lands' End and other places that sell camping supplies you could find some, if they're still made.  I think they are for people who are bedridden, but I'm not sure.


----------



## Butterfly (May 16, 2016)

I tried one once and it was a big mess.  Probably wasn't doing it right.


----------



## Sweetpea (May 16, 2016)

*​I also tried it once, but didn't like the way my hair felt.  This has been awhile back and they probably have improved it by now.*


----------



## Ruthanne (May 16, 2016)

I haven't used any in a long time but here's a link with a bunch of them on it:

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_2?url=search-alias=aps&field-keywords=Dry+shampoo

I did use the PSSSSST years ago and it worked okay.  It is on the page above.


----------



## Laurie (May 17, 2016)

Never found one that worked to any great degree and didn't leave your hair a mess (and I'm a bloke!).


----------



## debbie in seattle (May 17, 2016)

Check Amazon and read all the comments, that's what I do.    I've tried several kinds, but feel gross and greasy all day, nothing I've ever been pleased with.    I just wash my hair everyday.   It's thin if I don't wash it, it a flat, stringy mess.


----------



## ndynt (May 17, 2016)

I have tried several and never found one that did not leave a unpleasant residue.   In fact I read somewhere that stylists use it to give added texture for hair styles.   I remember brushing cornmeal out of my grandmothers very long hair.   I imagine she used it as a dry shampoo.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 17, 2016)

Thanks for your replies.  I did try one a long time ago, might have been Psssst, and even used one decades ago on one of my dogs that was specifically made for dogs.  I don't like the dirty residue feel that Nona mentioned.  I wouldn't want my hair to feel worse than before using it for sure.  Maybe something natural like cornmeal or baking soda is the answer.


----------



## Laurie (May 17, 2016)

"I remember brushing cornmeal out of my grandmothers very long hair. I imagine she used it as a dry shampoo."

That rings a very distant bell"​
​


----------

